# ostarine dosage



## Supervette101 (Feb 17, 2014)

looking to see if i've done the math right. Looking to take ostarine 20mg/day. ostarine i have is dosed at 33mg/ml.. so that would be:

(20x1)/33=.6   am i correct with this math?


----------

